# How to connect 2 computer to Airtel Broadband



## gxsaurav (Jul 10, 2008)

I have 2 Desktops here in Delhi at my home in 2 different rooms. Recently I got Airtel broadband installed, the cable comes to the DSL Modem & from that one computer is connected via a LAN cable.

I am in office in day time while my roommates are in office in night, we use our own computers so we need to share internet in them. One way is to use an long LAN cable which my friends can plug in the router in morning to reach there room but is there some other way? I don't want to keep my computer on in morning just so that my friends can connect, it's a wastage of electricity.


----------



## techtronic (Jul 10, 2008)

*Try to get a 4 Port Ethernet Switch. Connect 2 PCs using RJ45 Cables Straight to the Ethernet Switch.

Use Cross cable to connect the ADSL Modem with the switch.

Provide IPs in the range of 192.168.1.X because the ADSL Router will have 192.168.1.1 as its generic IP.*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi GX,

Just for reference, you may give this a read, as both as same ADSL stuff  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54225


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok, this is what I have done as a temporary solution. 

The Phone cable comes from outside & connects to my DSL Modem, then a LAN cable connects the DSL Modem to my computer. This cable in 1 meter in length.

Now, my friends need to use the net in mornings only & at that time my computer stays off. We bought a long CAT5 cable & when my friend has to connect to net, he just inserts one end of his long cable to my Modem & 2nd one to his computer in other room. This way he can use net even when my computer is off as at one time, only one computer is connected to net, except for sunday.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^ get a router. A 4 port hardly costs Rs.400 or so. Plug all three devices to it and leave all your worries behind


----------



## kalpik (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ A switch is more than enough.. No need for a router


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2008)

Get a Hub or Switch. No need of plugging / unplugging. Your current method wont work when you both need to access the net together or share files.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Get a Hub or Switch. No need of plugging / unplugging. Your current method wont work when you both need to access the net together or share files.


+1

Thus your network will be on star topology..which is best network topology ( my opinion).


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry...Sorry my bad.. was thinking something and typed something 

A 4 port "trusty" DLink switch will cost about Rs.400.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 11, 2008)

^+1 
a 4 port switch
not a hub


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 13, 2008)

grr, now U guys r confusing me. What should I buy?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 13, 2008)

A simple, cute, sweet and sexy 4 Port Ethernet Switch.


----------



## techtronic (Jul 13, 2008)

A 4 Port Ethernet Switch should do.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 13, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> grr, now U guys r confusing me. What should I buy?


Any cheap switch.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 13, 2008)

*four port switch*
no confusion, in case you did not know, there is a difference between a switch and a hub esp. related to crosstalk


----------

